# What fish/shrimp/etc eat java moss?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Been doing a bit of reading and like how java moss is a fast low light grower. That's good as faster is good for faster nitrate removal but also a con in that I've heard if you turn your head away for 2-3 weeks it can start to take over a tank.

Now I'm wondering what aquatic life is known to eat java moss so that you can keep it under control. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Any feedback on this?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Even herbivorous fish won't eat java moss.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Even herbivorous fish won't eat java moss.


  LOL So you got a fast growing, low light thriving plant, and easy to go out of control in a few weeks and no fish/animals eat it? Wow.. a good surviver then.  Now I'm starting to see why popele give generous portions of java moss.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Java moss is tough as nails. Two weeks ago I pruned about a head sized amount from a client's aquarium and wrapped it in a towel and tossed it in a bucket. Over the week, I just tossed my wet/soiled towels into the same bucket as I totally forgot about the java moss at the bottom.

Last weekend I tossed the towel laden bucket in the wash only to pull out strands of java moss and gravel from the washer when the cycle was over. 

I tossed the java moss in my 55gal and so far it seems fine. We'll see in the next few weeks if it grabs onto the rocks and driftwood.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i wouldn't worry about it getting out of control. there's always someone who wants some.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It doesn't get out of control really, I wouldn't call it a pest plant like duckweed or certain types of algae. Very easy to prune and control.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

sorry, yeah. it doesn't actually take over the tank or anything. it just gets bigger and bigger. then you can either trim or just rip some off. it's still pretty low-maintenance


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Chris S said:


> It doesn't get out of control really, I wouldn't call it a pest plant like duckweed or certain types of algae. Very easy to prune and control.


Well with duckweed get some tilapia in a barrel and let that grow like mad and feed it to the fish then have some fish & chips later


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

i have a nice little piece of driftwood that i wrapped with java moss (using some black thread). the moss grows reallllly quickly, but every two weeks (if i'm not being bombarded to death by the university) i take some time to just...remove the excess lol. i actually put it in another tank that i never touch and sell it from time to time because people on kijiji seem to really like java moss! in any case, it's not too much of a hassle but when i read the title of your thread i was sort of hoping there would be such a critter that ate that moss lol


----------



## Tibob32 (Sep 26, 2009)

wtac said:


> Java moss is tough as nails. Two weeks ago I pruned about a head sized amount from a client's aquarium and wrapped it in a towel and tossed it in a bucket. Over the week, I just tossed my wet/soiled towels into the same bucket as I totally forgot about the java moss at the bottom.
> 
> Last weekend I tossed the towel laden bucket in the wash only to pull out strands of java moss and gravel from the washer when the cycle was over.
> 
> I tossed the java moss in my 55gal and so far it seems fine. We'll see in the next few weeks if it grabs onto the rocks and driftwood.


I bet your java moss is cleaner than mine!


----------

